# Newbie, advice regarding Shar Pei Cross Staffy



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, I've just finished reading the pinned posts above and found them very eye opening. 

I have recently put a deposit down on a shar pei Cross staffy. I've never seen or heard of this combination before, I am just wondering if anyone has a dog of this breed and what sort of temperament is the dog? Also any advice before he comes home? I have a month to prepare and right now I'm doggy proofing my house although I'm pretty sure it'll prove itself useless haha!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I know a few of these and they are super smart BUT can be quite non-dog tolerant as both breeds tend towards this, especially at maturity, so be prepared to tackle dog reactivity at some point in your dog's life. Staffies are super easy training wise and love people and want to please them, shar pei are pretty much the opposite of this and can be hard to motivate and don't usually take to strangers (but they love their own people). So you could get a dog on either end of the spectrum or anywhere in between! It's a crossbreed so you won't know the temperament until you get the pup, and then they will change as they grow, especially as hormones kick in.
I'm confused as to why you'd buy a pup of a mix you'd not heard of before? Have you had a dog before?


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> I know a few of these and they are super smart BUT can be quite non-dog tolerant as both breeds tend towards this, especially at maturity, so be prepared to tackle dog reactivity at some point in your dog's life. Staffies are super easy training wise and love people and want to please them, shar pei are pretty much the opposite of this and can be hard to motivate and don't usually take to strangers (but they love their own people). So you could get a dog on either end of the spectrum or anywhere in between! It's a crossbreed so you won't know the temperament until you get the pup, and then they will change as they grow, especially as hormones kick in.
> I'm confused as to why you'd buy a pup of a mix you'd not heard of before? Have you had a dog before?


Thank you very much for your input. So it seems very much like a toss of the coin to work out whether it is more likely tk be shar pei genetics vs Staffy.

I was looking for a Staffordshire bull terrier when I came across these puppies. I felt very strongly about selecting this puppy as the other ads I saw were either many miles away or didn't quite seem right

I grew up with dogs but have never owned one myself since having a family and my own home. I'm aware I have a LOT to learn and that I'm going to face some massive hurdles but I'm pretty persistent and would like to think I could do it.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't have huge experience only having had two dogs but I have a shar pei and did have a staffy cross.
Personally never again will I have a shar pei, they are a mess of a breed health wise. Unfortunately I didn't do enough research into their skin problems and the rescue said they were fixed. As soon as she went to my vet we were made aware it will be a constant battle of keeping on top of yeast infection of the skin. Not to mention now a strict diet and piriton to keep allergies at bay.

She's a nice dog though, whoever had her for her first 9 years clearly put some work in despite neglecting her before giving her to rescue.
She can be difficult in terms of training, loses focus quickly and just won't do it for nothing.
She's definitely more sensitive than my old dog.

My staffy x was easy to train. Easy going generally.

As Sarah h says both breeds can be an issue with other dogs, I think particularly the males of the breeds.
Also I've found other dogs can have an issue with them. My staffy had been attacked a few times (before that he was great with other dogs but took a lot of training to get him to not be fear agressive again but couldn't be off lead near dogs he didn't know) and now with my shar pei we'll go past people, luckily with dogs on leads, and their dog reacts and the owner seems surprised.

Personally I'd opt for a well bred staffy or one from rescue. I don't think you gain anything from mixing these breeds.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Also have a read about shar pei fever/auto inflammatory disease (SPAID).


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> Hi everyone, I've just finished reading the pinned posts above and found them very eye opening.
> 
> I have recently put a deposit down on a shar pei Cross staffy. I've never seen or heard of this combination before, I am just wondering if anyone has a dog of this breed and what sort of temperament is the dog? Also any advice before he comes home? I have a month to prepare and right now I'm doggy proofing my house although I'm pretty sure it'll prove itself useless haha!


These puppies are not a breed they are a mixed breed, mongrel. Nothing wrong with a mutt of course, but you are probably paying big bucks for your pup, with a potentially high risk of health problems. I will be happy to be told I am wrong.

What are the pertinent health tests for each breed? Were these done on the parents? it really isn't advisable to purchase from these sort of back yard breeders, the puppies are often in poor health, to make a profit, many corners are cut in their care, and you are lining their pockets and encouraging even more poorly bred puppies. Often the bitch is kept in very poor conditions as well.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Arny said:


> I don't have huge experience only having had two dogs but I have a shar pei and did have a staffy cross.
> Personally never again will I have a shar pei, they are a mess of a breed health wise. Unfortunately I didn't do enough research into their skin problems and the rescue said they were fixed. As soon as she went to my vet we were made aware it will be a constant battle of keeping on top of yeast infection of the skin. Not to mention now a strict diet and piriton to keep allergies at bay.
> 
> She's a nice dog though, whoever had her for her first 9 years clearly put some work in despite neglecting her before giving her to rescue.
> ...


Thank you for the advice ☺ I have seen a lot of health concerns regarding Shar Pei, I assume it's the luck of the draw regarding cross breeds.

Personally, I want to stick with this puppy. I will be meeting both mum and dad in a few days. The mum is the full bred staff and she's apparently very lovely and the dad is brilliant with children but is aloof with strangers.

I'm hoping to socialise the dog very well with others from the beginning (after fully vaccinate of course). This may prove to be a little difficult due to Covid

How were both the staffy and shar pei regarding training?


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

lorilu said:


> These puppies are not a breed they are a mixed breed, mongrel. Nothing wrong with a mutt of course, but you are probably paying big bucks for your pup, with a potentially high risk of health problems. I will be happy to be told I am wrong.
> 
> What are the pertinent health tests for each breed? Were these done on the parents? it really isn't advisable to purchase from these sort of back yard breeders, the puppies are often in poor health, to make a profit, many corners are cut in their care, and you are lining their pockets and encouraging even more poorly bred puppies. Often the bitch is kept in very poor conditions as well.


Thank you ☺ the puppy isn't any more expensive than others around. I'm paying six hundred pounds which I am happy to pay. I am unsure of the health checks done if I am honest and will be asking about that when I meet the mum and dad of the puppy in a few days. I've always heard that pure bred dogs tend to have more problems than non pure dogs, is this not true?

I will be checking on the environment of the dog and the temprement of both mum and dad. Is there anything in particular that I should be checking for when I go see the mum and dad?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a Staffy, a beautifully bred girl from fully health tested parents.

She is a very 'full on' girl, (Staffies tend to be loveable thugs and not for the faint of heart). I have found her easy to train, Staffies tend to be very owner orientated, they love their people, but she's so excitable, it really is a full time job attempting to keep her calm.

Honestly, I wouldn't touch anything Shar Pei with a barge pole. So many problems in the breed, some needing surgery and even multiple surgeries.

If you're attracted to this mix, I would go for a well bred Staffy bitch.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> Thank you ☺ the puppy isn't any more expensive than others around. I'm paying six hundred pounds which I am happy to pay. I am unsure of the health checks done if I am honest and will be asking about that when I meet the mum and dad of the puppy in a few days. I've always heard that pure bred dogs tend to have more problems than non pure dogs, is this not true?
> 
> I will be checking on the environment of the dog and the temprement of both mum and dad. Is there anything in particular that I should be checking for when I go see the mum and dad?


A health check is a vet visit and means nothing. A heath test is testing for genetic diseases a breed is prone to. They cost a lot so most of this type of "breeder" don't bother. If you read the stickies as you said, you already know you shouldn't be buying this pup.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wishitaway said:


> I've always heard that pure bred dogs tend to have more problems than non pure dogs, is this not true?


The thing with that is, when you buy a pure breed puppy you can check what health problems that breed has and find a breeder that is health testing and not breeding from dogs that are carriers for the problems, that isn't always true with crossbreeds and mongrels that aren't tested and the puppies can inherit the health problems from both breeds.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> I've always heard that pure bred dogs tend to have more problems than non pure dogs, is this not true?


Not really, just an old fishwives tale as the saying goes. Depends on the breed, and the breeder. You're as likely to get double the health problems rather than half, with this sort of breeding, meaning BYB who don't test.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2020)

It's a bit worrying that a breeder would ask you to place a deposit on a puppy before you have even met the parents, seen how the puppy is being raised, before you asked about health tests etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2020)

I can’t really advise on anything but we had a Sharpei/Staffy bitch in our training class. She was beautiful, 5months old. Very shy and fearful but clever. She did come out of her shell towards the end of the course.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had three Staffies and known two Shar PEI. All my Staffies had skin problems of varying degrees. The Shar PEI also had skin problems that were worse than my Staffies. Both PEI had eye problems and needed operations. One of the PEI was owned by a colleague of mine and her husband. Their first dog. They have struggled with both health issues and temperament problems - they can't walk their dog in highly populated areas and, much as they love him, have said they would never own another dog once he goes. My Staffies were ok with other dogs but needed careful management.
I'm looking for a new puppy at the moment. I wouldn't touch this mix with a bargepole. If you have picked this puppy due to location and lack of other options, I will say this. Act in haste, repent at leisure.
Good luck with your puppy


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Rafa said:


> We have a Staffy, a beautifully bred girl from fully health tested parents.
> 
> She is a very 'full on' girl, (Staffies tend to be loveable thugs and not for the faint of heart). I have found her easy to train, Staffies tend to be very owner orientated, they love their people, but she's so excitable, it really is a full time job attempting to keep her calm.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I am seeing a lot of health problems regarding the shar pei which is worrying and quite frankly sad. I'm glad people are honest about the problems with this breed, 


Rafa said:


> We have a Staffy, a beautifully bred girl from fully health tested parents.
> 
> She is a very 'full on' girl, (Staffies tend to be loveable thugs and not for the faint of heart). I have found her easy to train, Staffies tend to be very owner orientated, they love their people, but she's so excitable, it really is a full time job attempting to keep her calm.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your honesty, I am seeing a lot of health issues regarding Shar Peis which is really sad as I truly think they're beautiful.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

McKenzie said:


> It's a bit worrying that a breeder would ask you to place a deposit on a puppy before you have even met the parents, seen how the puppy is being raised, before you asked about health tests etc.


The deposit is refundable if we do not agree with how the parents are raised or are not happy with it but I agree, I've never bought a dog myself and didn't realise what I should have done first.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Kakite said:


> I can't really advise on anything but we had a Sharpei/Staffy bitch in our training class. She was beautiful, 5months old. Very shy and fearful but clever. She did come out of her shell towards the end of the course.


Thank you for this! I do feel like the shar Peis get a lot of hate but it's understandable if they tend to get more health conditions than other breeds


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

lorilu said:


> A health check is a vet visit and means nothing. A heath test is testing for genetic diseases a breed is prone to. They cost a lot so most of this type of "breeder" don't bother. If you read the stickies as you said, you already know you shouldn't be buying this pup.


I will speak to the owner today about any checks. I know the mum is full staff and dad is full shar pei so they may have had tests done but I'm guessing that's not enough.

I have read the stickies but I had already pit a deposit down on the dog before I signed up to this forum.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> Thank you for this! I do feel like the shar Peis get a lot of hate but it's understandable if they tend to get more health conditions than other breeds


It's not hate, but open recognition of the facts that they have multiple health issues and are often not good with other dogs. 
As this would be the first dog you've owned, it strikes me as a potentially difficult mix. And for the 'breeder' to ask for a deposit seems excessive with a cross that's not likely to prove popular, even in these times with puppy-buying run mad.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

You can get your deposit back. It’s not so much about the breed but the breeding practices. Without proper health tests you could end up paying a lot out for health problems.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Burrowzig said:


> It's not hate, but open recognition of the facts that they have multiple health issues and are often not good with other dogs.
> As this would be the first dog you've owned, it strikes me as a potentially difficult mix. And for the 'breeder' to ask for a deposit seems excessive with a cross that's not likely to prove popular, even in these times with puppy-buying run mad.


I saw someone commenting on an old thread how ugly they are, a lot of people are concerned with how they look, that's the hate I'm talking about, not from on here.

As a first time buyer of a puppy, I wasn't sure how common deposits were, I assumed it was normal. Like I've said, I've got a lot to learn and I'm open to do so.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

This is mum, full staff


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Mum and dad together


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

They are sweet, but just because you have a male and female doesn't mean you need pups from them (this is about the breeder not you obviously).
Regarding health have they had the puppies eyes checked? My girl is only half pei and all her litter had to have eye operations at maturity, which meant eye drops at least 4 times a day her whole life before surgery. Because of their excess wrinkles they are prone to entropion where their eye lashes rub on their eyes because the skin wrinkles round their eye. Both breeds are also prone to allergies (again, my girl is on medication for this, especially important a this time of year), with staffies getting bald patches and pei getting yeasty, especially in between the folds.
Honestly pei aren't a breed I support breeding of (my girl was from a rescue where they got up Mum and pups from a pound) because so many breeders just aren't trying to improve the health of the breed but still breeding for exaggerated features. The dog in the photo looks fairly moderate, but as genetics isn't straight forward I'd be concerned about the health of the pups.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> They are sweet, but just because you have a male and female doesn't mean you need pups from them (this is about the breeder not you obviously).
> Regarding health have they had the puppies eyes checked? My girl is only half pei and all her litter had to have eye operations at maturity, which meant eye drops at least 4 times a day her whole life before surgery. Because of their excess wrinkles they are prone to entropion where their eye lashes rub on their eyes because the skin wrinkles round their eye. Both breeds are also prone to allergies (again, my girl is on medication for this, especially important a this time of year), with staffies getting bald patches and pei getting yeasty, especially in between the folds.
> Honestly pei aren't a breed I support breeding of (my girl was from a rescue where they got up Mum and pups from a pound) because so many breeders just aren't trying to improve the health of the breed but still breeding for exaggerated features. The dog in the photo looks fairly moderate, but as genetics isn't straight forward I'd be concerned about the health of the pups.


I agree with that I absolutely won't be breeding, I don't think I could handle multiple dogs let alone 4 or 5 puppies! The owner said the dad hasn't had any concerns with their eyes but is on piriton? Which I thought was a human drug but maybe appropriate for dogs too? I was reading up on the eye operations they had and it does look fairly sore, bless them.

I tried to get a dog from a shelter but there wasn't any appropriate for young children in the home too I am on a Facebook group for shar Peis and the health conditions certainly are prominent but they do seem like lovely dogs. With regarding to operations etc, I'm getting health insurance for the puppy, would that cover the ops regarding their eyes etc?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Wishitaway said:


> I'm getting health insurance for the puppy, would that cover the ops regarding their eyes etc?


They would likely cover the cost but because of this insurance for shar pei is high, maybe not so bad for a cross.
Definitely double check what insurance would and wouldn't cover though.

We weren't going to have insurance anyway but as my dog came with the month free from the rescue we got a quote (they wouldn't normally allow you to take out a new policy on a shar pei over 5). Would have been £200 a month, £130 excess + 20% of any bills due to her age and would not have covered her pre-extisting conditions; eyes, ears, skin problems, allergies, arthritis (I've likely missed something off the list!).
Many shar pei die early due to kidney failure caused by shar pei fever.
We got my girl DNA tested and she has one copy of the gene, this doesn't mean she isn't/won't be affected by it just less likely than a dog with two copies.
Thankfully she's shown no signs for the 6 months we've had.

I really would leave this puppy and continue your search.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> I will speak to the owner today about any checks. I know the mum is full staff and dad is full shar pei so they may have had tests done but I'm guessing that's not enough.
> 
> I have read the stickies but I had already pit a deposit down on the dog before I signed up to this forum.


Please understand that it is heath TESTS that are needing to be done, not "checks". These are DNA tests to rule out genetic diseases each breed is prone to.

Get your deposit back and find a responsible ethical breeder of one breed or the other.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> With regarding to operations etc, I'm getting health insurance for the puppy, would that cover the ops regarding their eyes etc?


You will have to ask. Sometimes insurances don't cover known breed (genetic) health issues.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you for your help everyone and I understand that you're just giving good advice but at this moment, I still want to go ahead with this puppy and at least I'm aware of things that may go wrong.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

At the end of the day you will be supporting irresponsible and unethical breeding practices. 
I have nothing against purpse bred crossbreeds, but there is no reason for these two dogs to be mated other than money and that's not what responsible, ethical breeding is about. By buying this puppy you are essentially part of the problem. 

I would bet good money neither dam nor sire has had actual health tests with published results in a searchable data base. Like hip and elbow x-rays, evaluated by a specialist vet, eye exam, again specialist vet, and thyroid check. 
This is the bare minimum that should be tested, if the breeder is skimping on tests, what else are they skimping on, how are the puppies being raised, how are the parents treated? It all matters, not just the puppy you end up with.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> I agree with that I absolutely won't be breeding, I don't think I could handle multiple dogs let alone 4 or 5 puppies! The owner said the dad hasn't had any concerns with their eyes but* is on piriton*? Which I thought was a human drug but maybe appropriate for dogs too? I was reading up on the eye operations they had and it does look fairly sore, bless them.
> 
> I tried to get a dog from a shelter but there wasn't any appropriate for young children in the home too I am on a Facebook group for shar Peis and the health conditions certainly are prominent but they do seem like lovely dogs. With regarding to operations etc, I'm getting health insurance for the puppy, would that cover the ops regarding their eyes etc?


Could be on it due to allergies, & although they aren't generally life threatening they aren't nice to live with, for us or for them, no ethical breeder would knowingly breed from a dog with allergies.

I would seriously walk away, if you have your heart set on a Shar-pei then you'd be best off finding a good breeder who is doing all the health testing & breeding for more moderate dogs.

'Bone mouth' dogs are more moderate & less likely to have the conformational problems of 'meat mouth' dogs (I personally don't think it's ethical to breed any animal to be so deformed they need surgery just to be able to blink properly, it's just cruel & unnecessary) but the genetic testing still needs to be done.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishitaway said:


> but is on piriton?


If Dad is on Piriton, it is most likely he has environmental allergies, which can be a nightmare to deal with.

Our Staffy bitch has allergies and her condition takes a lot of managing.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Could be on it due to allergies, & although they aren't generally life threatening they aren't nice to live with, for us or for them, no ethical breeder would knowingly breed from a dog with allergies.


Highly likely. When we first got Tilly if she weren't asleep she was scratching! Drove us up the wall let alone her.
With a diet change, piriton twice a day, fortnightly medicated baths its pretty under control now.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Like I said, thank you for your opinion. I will make up my mind when I go see them but for now, I'm set on it. 

What is to say that nothing is to be gained from mix breeding these two? There is a decent chance of the dog having both the positives of either breed along side of the chances of negatives. Most breeds will have certain health conditions such as bull dogs and their breathing problems or pugs etc

I'll keep doing my reading, I'm in a shar pi fb group and for the most part they seem happy and healthy dogs but of course, there is exceptions.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> What is to say that nothing is to be gained from mix breeding these two?


Breeding should be for the betterment of the breed. That one of the dogs takes medication for a health issue already signifies that this isn't being considered. A dog with known health issues should not be used for breeding.

Purchasing this pup simply continues the cycle of suffering.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Wishitaway said:


> What is to say that nothing is to be gained from mix breeding these two? There is a decent chance of the dog having both the positives of either breed along side of the chances of negatives. Most breeds will have certain health conditions such as bull dogs and their breathing problems or pugs etc


I'm assuming it's not a litter of one. 
It's not just the dog you take home that matters. What matters is the whole process, using pet dogs to breed, for no reason other than money, producing puppies that will likely all have some sort of health issue or another. There is NO good reason to breed two pet dogs, one of which has to be on daily antihistamines. 
Genetics are complicated but it's not hard to figure out that you don't magically get good genes by mixing crap ones.

And no, most breeds do not have health conditions. Especially not responsibly bred dogs.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Arny said:


> Highly likely. When we first got Tilly if she weren't asleep she was scratching! Drove us up the wall let alone her.
> With a diet change, piriton twice a day, fortnightly medicated baths its pretty under control now.


Yep, Gypsy has allergies every summer, as did Bob


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

Wishitaway said:


> Like I said, thank you for your opinion. I will make up my mind when I go see them but for now, *I'm set on it*.
> 
> What is to say that nothing is to be gained from mix breeding these two? There is a decent chance of the dog having both the positives of either breed along side of the chances of negatives. Most breeds will have certain health conditions such as bull dogs and their breathing problems or pugs etc
> 
> I'll keep doing my reading, I'm in a shar pi fb group and for the most part they seem happy and healthy dogs but of course, there is exceptions.


Multiple people with first hand experience of both breeds are advising you to rethink as going ahead may prove costly, financially as well as extra time with training.

A dog may be part of your life for 10+ years so finding the right one is worth the effort. And sometimes it is better to wait, there will always be another dog which steals your heart just as much.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Can’t comment for the pei but I have a staffy, loves training and playing, she’s very owner oriented but also loves my family, loves dogs, does not like strangers. 

Has environmental allergies, piriton usually manages it but when it gets real bad she is given apoquel, this is expensive, like £1.60 a day on tablets, then bathed in a special shampoo, like £40 a bottle, cream for when she’s scratched a place on her body too much. It’s a drag but it’s part of being a dog owner lol and staffies are awesome.

To be blunt, if the breeder hasn’t had any health tests done I would avoid this puppy at all costs, it will almost certainly end up costing you thousands, if not tens of thousands in the long run.


Good luck


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I know you say you read the stickies - im posting this link again here:

https://www.buyapuppysafely.org/

Please do open it and have a look all round the site, watch the video and make absolutely sure your wits are about you when you go to see this pup which, in your heart, already has a home with you.

Years ago, back in the 70s when breeding laws and stray dog laws were less controlled, you could pop down to your local pet shop or take a pup from your friend with an unplanned litter, and chances were that you would have a sound and healthy pup on your hands.

Things have changed. Times have changed. It isnt easy to get your hands on a decent mongrel pup nowadays like it was back then (i dont use the term mongrel in any derogatory way - i am using it to describe a dog that is a mix of many breeds, a 'Heinz 57')

Backyard breeders and puppy farmers have sprung up aplenty as there is money to be made now. Lots of it.

When stray dogs roamed about the streets years ago, they werent be -set with the temperament problems that today's puppy farmed dogs are. They were doing normal 'dog things' - meeting other dogs, sniffing things, getting exercise etc - they were also causing a lot of problems which is why laws were tightened up but it is definitely something to be aware of if you, your parents and/or grandparents previously bought dogs from a small ad, word of mouth or even a pet shop years ago and all was fine then.

Today's market is very different and you could well be about to buy a whole heap of trouble.

The fact that you say in your opening post you have never seen or heard of this cross before suggests to me that you are approaching dog buying back to front.

Pups (all being well) grow into dogs that live with us around 15 YEARS. That is just about as long as when you have a new baby and raise it til adulthood!

It is a heck of a commitment. You want to really get it right.

Have a think about what dog would really suit your lifestyle both now and think about where you might be 15 years from now. No one has a crystal ball but most of us have some clue and at least know how old we are etc and what energy level of dog we might be suited to.

Years ago, i had a mongrel dog and she was fab. Lived to 16yrs very healthy no problems whatsoever. If i could have had another just like her, i would have.

When i looked into buying the dogs i currently have, though, i soon realised how much things have changed. And ended up with the 2 pedigree dogs i have just now. I wanted a mongrel pup but i didnt know how to go about getting a decent one. So i looked into it all and realised things were dramatically different from when we bought our healthy mongrel pup back in 1979. The only way i could see to ensure i got a quality pup was to go purebred. From a breeder that was breeding quality pups - for temperament as well as health and conformation.

In both cases, with my current dogs, it was easy to tell they werent farmed dogs before i saw them (and i definitely DID have to put a deposit on one of mine before viewing)

When i spoke to the breeders, it became immediately clear that they were very much into 'their' breed and they knew the names of other breeders, who was producing good lines, who to avoid.

Everyone was coming up with the same stuff, the same names and then my name got known and i got put forward as being suitable for certain pups.

It took one year from search start to finish for my first dog (pup) and over 2 years for the second one.

I think it probably is quite unusual to have to wait that long but it was a good way to go for us.

What is slightly disappointing about your posts is that, most threads i have seen on here is people that have already made a mistake with buying but you still have a chance to stop, research properly and then go back.

You could let this pup go. Research. Then if your heart is really set on this cross, put your name on the waiting list for the breeder's next litter. See if you can be put in touch with people that take pups from this litter and see if they really are well bred.

Physical health of pups is one side. Good breeders also select for good temperament and they get their pups off to the best start with socialisation too.

If you do go ahead, then i really do wish you all the best. But at least go in with eyes wide open.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I have made the mistake of buying from—not really what I would call completely bad or unethical but “hobby breeders” people with good intentions and good hearts who wanted a litter of puppies often really to keep one for themselves. But there’s an ignorance there—not malicious, but unthinking. And while I wouldn’t want to say that the breeder is a bad person for breeding their pets they are sadly potentially creating a lifetime of problems for the puppies and their owners. 

My eldest dog is wonderful and I wouldn’t change her but she suffers terrible seasonal allergies and it can be absolutely miserable for her and expensive for me. I bought her when I was young and didn’t know any better but OP you have this warning ahead of time. It’s not really about the individual dogs here because I adore my dog and have the funds to pay for her medication. But what about the other puppies? Do they get the care that they need? I have no way of knowing. If you buy a puppy this way then you are signalling to breeders that there is a continuing market and it’ll never stop. 

With my most recent puppy I have much more knowledge now and took my time. I found a fantastic breeder who I had to travel a considerable distance to find. She’s experienced in the breed and produces well thought out litters of healthy correct puppies. It’s a breed I have wanted for years and I researched the specific needs and characteristics to ensure he would fit in our household. Choosing a breed you know nothing about is not a good idea. It’s a long commitment you’re making. It has to be right for you. I would think really carefully about all the advice you’ve been given and if this is really a good idea or if you should wait for what you actually wanted (a staff right?) from an experienced and trustworthy breeder. A dog is such a joy to own but it can also be so heartbreaking when things don’t go the way you want them to. You can minimise risk of that happening by choosing a good breeder and good research of your chosen breed so you know fully what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> I know you say you read the stickies - im posting this link again here:
> 
> https://www.buyapuppysafely.org/
> 
> ...


Thank you! I found this advice brilliant, this was kind of the type of advice and information that I wanted with the OP post.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Im pleased you found that useful @Wishitaway - what i really like about the linked info is the way they have illustrated the cute puppies and then juxtaposed those images with the hard-hitting words.

It really drives home the message that your £600 pup could easily come with £10k worth of problems. And a whole lot of heartbreak into the bargain.

And that little video ad on there has such a hard hitting end line: "dead in a week!"  Would bring tears to glass eyes, that would!

Well - if you have thoroughly been all round that site, done the quiz, watched the vid - im sure you will at least be having second thoughts. And if you do go and see the pup, it will be more with your head than heart. Hopefully!

Hope it works out, whatever your decision


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> (and i definitely DID have to put a deposit on one


As of course you would with a pedigree. With a cross with such potential problems (frankly, any breeder would have to pay me a lot to take one away), I wouldn't expect a deposit to be needed. I doubt there's a lot in the way of competition between buyers, even in these times.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

tabelmabel said:


> I know you say you read the stickies - im posting this link again here:
> 
> https://www.buyapuppysafely.org/
> 
> ...


Great post. Have a virtual rep point. *Throws green blob*. Catch!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Jason25 said:


> then bathed in a special shampoo, like £40 a bottle


What shampoo is it @Jason25 ?
If malaseb I've just ordered from animed direct. It's just over £11 a bottle, would have been over £20 at my vet. The prescription was £15 with 6 repeats on so a very good saving in the long run. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope you have lots of money and a great insurance policy as will be expensive I am sure. Love Staffies and they are great to train, Peis not so easy so be prepared...


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

CheddarS said:


> Hope you have lots of money and a great insurance policy as will be expensive I am sure. Love Staffies and they are great to train, Peis not so easy so be prepared...


Whilst I've already taken on board the advice of others, I don't really see the relevance of your comment about money. You should have enough money to look after any dog, you can never predict what health conditions or accidents may happen in the future. Quite frankly, I'm on a mixed breed group on Facebook and there are plenty of sharpeis cross staff that have had no health concerns


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Burrowzig said:


> As of course you would with a pedigree. With a cross with such potential problems (frankly, any breeder would have to pay me a lot to take one away), I wouldn't expect a deposit to be needed. I doubt there's a lot in the way of competition between buyers, even in these times.


You are mistaken, all puppies were reserved in under 24 hours.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks to most of you for your advice, I'm happier that I am more informed and know my next step in giving a puppy a forever home.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> You are mistaken, all puppies were reserved in under 24 hours.


Or so you were told. It's pretty well standard practice for puppy dealers and poor breeders to tell that to potential customers; a way to pressurise them into making a decision based on poor research.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Or so you were told. It's pretty well standard practice for puppy dealers and poor breeders to tell that to potential customers; a way to pressurise them into making a decision based on poor research.


Judging by the price of puppies and the phone calls breeders are getting I think it is likely they were booked as soon as advertised. I very much doubt if the other potential owners gave it as much thought as the OP obviously has. We might not agree with her decision but she has at least looked things up, asked for advice and has made an informed decision taking all this into account.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Wishitaway said:


> I tried to get a dog from a shelter but there wasn't any appropriate for young children in the home too


You've had some excellent advice so far, but just wanted to cycle back to this one. How young are your children? Are you prepared for the bitey-shark-puppy plus small children challenge? While small kids and puppies can work, it's not recommended for first time dog owners and is why so many bitey-shark young dogs get handed into rescues who need to go to homes with children over 18.

Puppies nip, puppies steal toys, puppies want the food children may be holding, puppies get excited by children running around, puppies get scared by loud noises. How socialised with dogs are your children? Training is needed both for kids and pup.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Wishitaway said:


> there are plenty of sharpeis cross staff that have had no health concerns


It may be worth finding out how many of these had a parent permanently on Piriton.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Wishitaway said:


> Whilst I've already taken on board the advice of others, I don't really see the relevance of your comment about money. You should have enough money to look after any dog, you can never predict what health conditions or accidents may happen in the future. Quite frankly, I'm on a mixed breed group on Facebook and there are plenty of sharpeis cross staff that have had no health concerns


Reference to money is that insurance is likely to be expensive....of course you can't predict accidents but you can help mitigate known health issues. Sounds like you had made your mind up before you asked. Hope you get a lovely long term healthy dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2020)

Also vet bills often fall just short of the amount required to claim on insurance, meaning you get hit with expensive insurance AND vet bills you have to pay out of your own pocket.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

bunnygeek said:


> You've had some excellent advice so far, but just wanted to cycle back to this one. How young are your children? Are you prepared for the bitey-shark-puppy plus small children challenge? While small kids and puppies can work, it's not recommended for first time dog owners and is why so many bitey-shark young dogs get handed into rescues who need to go to homes with children over 18.
> 
> Puppies nip, puppies steal toys, puppies want the food children may be holding, puppies get excited by children running around, puppies get scared by loud noises. How socialised with dogs are your children? Training is needed both for kids and pup.


I have a 3, 4 and 8 year old. They're very used to dogs due to their nan who rescues dogs, however a dog in our home is a new thing.

We have been speaking about the right ways to act around dogs, what is acceptable, they are going to be told the boundaries that they can not overstep. I also have a dog gate in the kitchen and on the stairs, so I can separate the pup from the kids anytime I need too.


----------



## Wishitaway (Jul 16, 2020)

CheddarS said:


> Reference to money is that insurance is likely to be expensive....of course you can't predict accidents but you can help mitigate known health issues. Sounds like you had made your mind up before you asked. Hope you get a lovely long term healthy dog.


Considering I didn't ask whether to get the pup or not, yes I had made my mind up. It's absolutely OK to disagree with my choice but it's been made, I'm constantly researching and doing as much as I can to be prepared for anything that may come my way.

Insurance to start off with is relatively cheap but obviously any new conditions etc will bump it up. Either way the dog will have insurance and will have a good forever home with me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wishitaway said:


> Considering I didn't ask whether to get the pup or not, yes I had made my mind up. It's absolutely OK to disagree with my choice but it's been made, I'm constantly researching and doing as much as I can to be prepared for anything that may come my way.
> 
> Insurance to start off with is relatively cheap but obviously any new conditions etc will bump it up. Either way the dog will have insurance and will have a good forever home with me.


You are aware that there may be problems with your Puppy, insurance as he/she gets older could be very high, our Dillon's was costing us nearly double the monthly payments of our Mercedes.

I hope you have many happy years with your puppy, we look for to seeing pictures of him/her.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

CheddarS said:


> Reference to money is that insurance is likely to be expensive....of course you can't predict accidents but you can help mitigate known health issues.


I work with someone that has the same crossbreed and the insurance was really expensive. A puppy costs more on Petplan per month than my 8 and 10 year old dogs combined.


----------



## Animal Freak (Jun 12, 2017)

If I may be blunt, this decision isn't just about you and whether or not you're able or willing to afford any health issues this puppy may end up with because, in the end, you aren't the one who has to actually_ live_ with those health issues. The puppy does. His siblings do. Any puppies these people breed after this litter will._ They_'re the ones who have to spend their lives fighting those health issues and get fed pills and medications to fix them. And why? Because someone decided to breed their dogs for fun, for money, for whatever else, and other people paid them for it. It's not about how much the puppy costs or how much he will cost in vet bills or if you can afford it or that the breeds are bad or that mix breeds in general are bad. It's where your money is going. What sort of business its supporting. How many puppies have to have health issues that could have been avoided? How many have to end up in shelters because inexperienced or simply heartless people hand out puppies to anyone who will pay without a care of what kind of person is taking those puppies? And do you really want to be a part of that? I've gone down that road. I've seen other people go down that road. It doesn't end well. At best, you live your life knowing you supported someone you never should have supported. At worst, you spend the animal's entire life paying for that mistake.

Out of curiosity, why are you so set on this particular puppy? You admitted you'd never heard of the cross before, so it's not a decision you made prior to finding this puppy. All puppies tend to be fairly similar, so I doubt there's anything about this particular one that you couldn't find in another one. For me, the only reasons I'd spend the extra money on a puppy from a breeder are 1) health tested parents to give my puppy the best chance of being healthy and 2) having a better idea of what the puppy's temperament will be. You're giving up both of these benefits, so why spend the extra money? You could get a puppy from a shelter and actually_ rescue_ a dog instead of supporting shady breeders. Or spend a little extra time finding a good breeder with health tested parents who ensures their puppies are getting good homes. A breeder who is actually trying to_ improve_ the health of a breed which this person obviously isn't doing.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Animal Freak said:


> If I may be blunt, this decision isn't just about you and whether or not you're able or willing to afford any health issues this puppy may end up with because, in the end,* you aren't the one who has to actually live with those health issues. The puppy does. His siblings do. Any puppies these people breed after this litter will. They're the ones who have to spend their lives fighting those health issues and get fed pills and medications to fix them. *And why? Because someone decided to breed their dogs for fun, for money, for whatever else, and other people paid them for it. It's not about how much the puppy costs or how much he will cost in vet bills or if you can afford it or that the breeds are bad or that mix breeds in general are bad. It's where your money is going. What sort of business its supporting. How many puppies have to have health issues that could have been avoided? How many have to end up in shelters because inexperienced or simply heartless people hand out puppies to anyone who will pay without a care of what kind of person is taking those puppies? And do you really want to be a part of that? I've gone down that road. I've seen other people go down that road. It doesn't end well. At best, you live your life knowing you supported someone you never should have supported. At worst, you spend the animal's entire life paying for that mistake.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you so set on this particular puppy? You admitted you'd never heard of the cross before, so it's not a decision you made prior to finding this puppy. All puppies tend to be fairly similar, so I doubt there's anything about this particular one that you couldn't find in another one. For me, the only reasons I'd spend the extra money on a puppy from a breeder are 1) health tested parents to give my puppy the best chance of being healthy and 2) having a better idea of what the puppy's temperament will be. You're giving up both of these benefits, so why spend the extra money? You could get a puppy from a shelter and actually_ rescue_ a dog instead of supporting shady breeders. Or spend a little extra time finding a good breeder with health tested parents who ensures their puppies are getting good homes. A breeder who is actually trying to_ improve_ the health of a breed which this person obviously isn't doing.


This really strikes a chord with me and is how I feel about my girl. She was born in the pound to a dog who had been dumped, pregnant. Don't know whether her owners just didn't want the bother of pups or what. She (and her siblings) had to live with entropion all their puppyhood, with me putting drops and gel in her eyes up to 8 times a day at one point when it was at its worst. It also meant she went through 2 eye operations to rectify this inherited issue. Her allergies mean that, at this time of year especially, she's on prescription drugs every day, and even then she can still react to something. I have to watch what she eats too as that can set her off itching. I can't imagine the pain and irritation she had to put up with as a pup with eyelashes rubbing her eyes (even with all the stuff we put in them to try and stop it damaging her eyes, I'm lucky she only ever had one eye ulcer which was treated quickly). I know how painful and irritating an eyelash in the eye is, let alone constant rubbing. And I have allergies and react to things and it can make me really grumpy and itchy. 
Inherited health issues due to breeders not trying to breed for health and welfare but looks instead is why I will never purchase a pei (as well as many other breeds) from a breeder. I love my girl to death but it really annoys me (and upsets me) that she suffers thanks to indiscriminate and thoughtless breeding.


----------



## Paige98 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, I have a beautiful playful sharpei cross staff and honestly she the best and well trained pup ever. She now nearly 8month old. Loves my children, loves walks loves other dogs. Enjoy your pup


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Paige98 said:


> Hi, I have a beautiful playful sharpei cross staff and honestly she the best and well trained pup ever. She now nearly 8month old. Loves my children, loves walks *loves other dogs*. Enjoy your pup


And that may well change when she reaches social maturity at around 12 - 18 months.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> And that may well change when she reaches social maturity at around 12 - 18 months.


100%
My shar pei x collie was great with other dogs until she reached maturity (she was also attacked a couple of times by the same dog which didn't help I must admit, but that is more lead reactivity). But once she had grown up she became very selective of dogs. She is fine when she gets to know them, but strange dogs she really couldn't care less about and will tell them to f-off if they pester her. She certainly isn't a gregarious pup anymore. Most puppies are super social but when they reach maturity most dogs change to being much less sociable with strange dogs, and a lot of breeds become dog selective and won't tolerate other dogs well. Shar Pei are one of these breeds, as are staffies.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sadly there are currently so many episodes like this happening now; if you can’t get the pup you should get then get the one that’s available.

I think this also accounts for the flood of foreign rescues. It’s not altruism, it’s people who have either been turned down by rescues here, can’t wait and just want any dog available ASAP.

Sorry a bit off thread.


----------

